# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  -Σύνδεση  δικτυακού  δέκτη  με  powerline.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Δικτυακός  δέκτης  που  δεν  έχει  wi fi  μπορεί  να  συνδεθεί  στο  modem  με  κάτι  σαν  αυτό?  ή  θα  έχει  πρόβλημα  στην  απόδοση.

https://www.plaisio.gr/anavathmisi-d...DHP-W311AV.htm

----------


## Ste7ios

Τα powerlines είναι λαχείο. Η απόδοση τους εξαρτάται από το θόρυβο που έχεις στο ηλ. δίκτυο του σπιτιού σου. Συνήθως είναι η τελευταία επιλογή αν δεν μπορείς π.χ. να βάλεις WiFi ή Ethernet... Αν πάρεις κάτι τέτοια προτίμησε τα Devolo.

----------


## mikemtb

Εάν το τελικό  throughput της σύνδεσης μεταξύ των powerlines ξεπερνά κατά πολύ την ταχύτητα συνδεσης στο διαδίκτυο, τότε ναι δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
+ότι είπε ο στελιος

----------


## nick1974

πριν μερικους αιωνες (πριν τη διαδοση του ιντερνετ... ισως 1988 η κατι τετοιο) καποιο περιοδικο ειχε ενα σχεδιο για να δικτυωσεις υπολογιστες χρησιμοποιοντας τις γραμμες της ΔΕΗ.
Ακομα και τοτε με τις αστειες ταχυτητες των ...ουτε και θυμαμαι ποσων Kbps (νομιζω 7200 ) οσοι ασχοληθηκαν με το εν λογο εγχειρημα το βρηκαν fail, και μιλαμε για εποχη που δικτυο σημαινε μια καρτα με ενα bnc, ενα ομοαξονικο rg58 που συνδεε δυο υπολογιστες για μεταφορες δεδομενων γελοιας ποσοτητας. Τωρα με ποια λογικη καποιοι ανεστησαν μια τετοια τεχνολογια και μαλιστα την πολυδιαφημιζουν ως "λυση" ειλικρινα με ξεπερναει, γιατι οσο κι αν την εχουν αναβαθμισει ΠΟΤΕ δε θα φτασει την αξιοπιστια μιας ποντικοφαγωμενης οξειδωμενης χιλιοματισμενης Ethernet η ενος wifi.
Δε λεω, ΙΣΩΣ σε περιπτωσεις αναγγης να εχει μια λογικη αλλα για μονιμες εγκαταστασεις και πανω απ ολα αν μιλαμε για βασικα μηχανηματα δε θα το προτεινα ουτε σε εχθρο.

Btw η αληθεια ειναι πως προσωπικα δεν εχω ασχοληθει, αλλα ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ... για προχειρες συνδεσεις οταν δε μπορει να υπαρχει Ethernet  μια χαρα ειναι το wifi και ειναι αξιοπρεπεστατο

----------


## Ste7ios

Εξαρτάται τι έχεις και τι θες να κάνεις στο εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο. Το αν το throughput του είναι κοντά σε αυτό της Internet σύνδεσης δεν είναι το μόνο κριτήριο... Και υπάρχει και το θέμα του lag που μπορεί να είναι σημαντικό σε κάποιες εφαρμογές...

----------

mikemtb (24-07-19)

----------


## Ste7ios

Τελευταία πείρα το πιο φθηνό της Devolo για μια Super Starlight 2MP της Tiandy για δοκιμές που δεν είχα τη δυνατότητα να τραβήξω καλώδιο. Αλλά όπως είπα είναι λαχείο...

Σε μια πρίζα κοντά στο switch δεν έπαιζε καθόλου καλά, είχα πολλά χαμένα πακέτα ενώ στην δίπλα μια χαρά. Τρεχαγύρευε... Μπορεί να είναι μια λύση, μπορεί να πετάξεις τα λεφτά σου...

----------


## nick1974

https://forums.tomshardware.com/thre...ernet.1506972/

νομιζω αυτο ειναι η πραγματικοτητα για τις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις...
εδω αν ματισεις μια εθερνετ χανεις, και μιλαμε για συνδεσεις που πρεπει να ειναι υψηλων ταχυτητων μεσα απο γραμμες ρευματος??? (οποιος θελει να γελασει ας στησει lan gaming μεσα απο τετοια μπιχλιμπιδια να δουμε ποση ωρα θελει να εκτοξευτουν ποντικια και οθονες απ το παραθυρο)
Αντε για καμια καμερουλα πες... ενταξει, κι αυτο μεχρι να βρεθει καλυτερη λυση

----------


## mikemtb

> Σε μια πρίζα κοντά στο switch δεν έπαιζε καθόλου καλά, είχα πολλά χαμένα πακέτα ενώ στην δίπλα μια χαρά. Τρεχαγύρευε...



Παιζει να ήταν διαφορετική φάση? 

@μακης, εάν στο σημείο του δέκτη πιάνει καλά το WiFi του ρουτερ, βάζεις ένα φτηνό Access point, το γυρνάς σε client και κάνεις δουλειά σου ακόμα πιο οικονομικά σε σχέση με τα powerlines



Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ste7ios

Όχι, δεν έχω τριφασικό. Ίσως να είναι στην ίδια γραμμή με το ψυγείο ή κάποια άλλη συσκευή που δίνει θόρυβο...

Για gaming δεν το συζητάμε...

----------

mikemtb (24-07-19)

----------


## her

Εγώ απο όσο εχω δοκιμάσει παει καλά. Η συγκρίσει βμε το wifi ή καλώδιο Ethernet δεν έχει βάση.

Φυσικά αν έχεις Ethernet εννοείτε οτι είναι το καλύτερο

Τι κάνεις π.χ σε μια μεγάλη μεζονέτα που το router είναι στο ισόγειο και θες internet στον 2,3 όροφο;

Θα προτιμήσεις αναμεταδότες wifi σε κάθε όροφο ή power lines ;


Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση που δοκίμασα το powerlines πήγε καλά. Και η συσκευή ήταν NVR με συνδεδεμένες κάμερες στο router ( ισόγειο)  και καταγραφικο στον 3 όροφο

----------


## nick1974

εδω που τα λεμε η αναμεταδοση wifi παιζει να στοιχισει και λιγοτερο και ξερεις εξ αρχης οτι εχεις εξασφαλισμενη επιτυχια, αλλα οκ, στην περιπτωση μιας καμερουλας ισως δεν τιθεται θεμα, και αφου δουλεψε ολα καλα, αλλα για διαδικτυακο δεκτη που λεει ο Μακης, ακομα κι αν το ηλεκτρικο δικτυο ειναι οκ πως μπορεις να του πεις οτι θα του δουλεψει φυσιολογικα χωρις λαγκαρισμα κτλ?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Παιδιά  επαναφέρω  το  θέμα  το  power line  δούλεψε  καλά  οταν  άλλαξα πρίζα,  τώρα  στον  ίδιο  χώρο  θέλουμε  να  κάνουμε  αναμετάδοση  του  internet  γιατί  δεν  πιάνει  καλά  σε  μερικά  μακρινά  σημεία  του  σπιτιού  τι  προτείνετε?

----------


## mikemtb

Αναγκαστικά πας για κάτι τέτοιο 
https://www.plaisio.gr/anavathmisi-d...a4220_2898330/

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Aυτό  θέλει εγκατάσταση  ή  παίζει  κατ'  ευθείαν?

----------


## mikemtb

Λογικά συσχετιζονται (πατώντας τα κουμπάκια) με αυτά που έβαλες στο πρώτο ποστ. Αλλά καλού κακού ρώτα το κατάστημα πριν το πάρεις.


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Για  να μην ανοίγω  νέο  θέμα  μπορώ  να  αλλάξω  το  modem  router  μ΄ένα  πιο  ισχυρό  και  ποιοτικό?  θα  χρειαστεί  ρύθμιση?.

----------

